

Simon Ritter talks Project Lambda in Java 8  - theotown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Std4TEmBdTM

======
kellros
Interesting decision to go for dynamic invoke. Does anyone know if the
implementation is similar to that of LINQ in terms of using an AST? Would type
erasure allow for composing lambda expressions?

